

“Selfie sticks” banned at WWDC 2015 - davidbarker
http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/14/wwdc-selfie-sticks/

======
ryanmcbride
Title's a little misleading. All recording equipment is banned.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Like iPhones?

The talks are recorded. At least at one time one had to pay for the
videotapes. I'm not sure but I expect the company that did the taping was
making a modest profit on it.

------
jreed91
I wonder if I can still bring a belfie stick

